

Permanent home for Les Paul Google Logo - krishna2
http://www.google.com/logos/2011/lespaul.html

======
clarkevans
It's sort of fun to scroll through historical logos too...
<http://www.google.com/logos/>

------
wallflower
The Met in NYC has an amazing guitar exhibit (until July 4, 2011).

Guitar Heroes: Legendary Craftsmen from Italy to New York

<http://blog.metmuseum.org/guitarheroes/>

------
marquis
You can also play all 10 notes at once: hold down keys 1-0. You'll notice a
nice 'bug' if you hold.

Here's a common progression. Hold down all the notes then move to the next
chord in whatever rhythm you like:

qeti ryi tuo qeti

If you start off using your left hand for 'qe' and your right for 'ti' you'll
find you can move through the progression easily.

A messy example (I just started playing around): <http://goo.gl/doodle/e4PVd>

(Oh, and turn off quickfind in Firefox or use another browser, annoying as
hell).

------
jarodlam
It's amazing how far the logos have evolved. I used to work with the original
doodler of the logos and I always thought his work was great, but the
dedicated doodle team lead by Ryan and under Marissa's wing have made them 10x
better. Designing logos that engage the audience is brilliant. Kudos to the
new doodle team.

------
charliepark
Weezer - In the Garage

5525567

5525567

5567587652876522765

796780765796755567

7967807657967555

55567

532

------
joeyespo
Nice. I thought this was a fun little distraction. I'm glad they keep their
past logo art available.

------
whatrocks
First half of the 'Ripple' (Grateful Dead) riff:

3345809086568868568865

~~~
joejohnson
Nice job! I love that song.

------
Mafana0
Symphony﻿ No. 8 of Beethoven (use keyboard numbers):

908234092830498230948203984023­

984092384092834092384098230940­

293423129192837917823793128372

­891793821973821297897318297831

­293178239781292398409238409283­

409238409823094012972978312901­

782379312837289179382197382129­

789731829783129317823978129239­

840923840928340923840982309401­

297297831290178237931283728917

­938219738212978973182978312931­

782397812923984092384092834092­

384098230940129729783129098230

­940129729783129098230940129729­

783129098230940129729783129098­

23094012972978312555454

~~~
hugh3
This got me curious: what does pi sound like? And the answer is that it's
actually surprisingly tonal. The opening "31415" firmly establishes the key,
and thereafter there's sonorous intervals to keep everything fairly well-
behaved; the few out-of-place notes can be dealt with by an appropriate sort
of rhythym. If you're gonna try it I recommend it as far as:

31415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751

So that you get a nice 5-1 ending.

~~~
evanrmurphy
Really cool concept. :)

Doesn't every sequence of numbers sound fairly tonal on the Les Paul logo
though, since it's restricted to diatonic pitches?

~~~
nandemo
Exactly.

And if you assigned the numbers to the blues scale degrees, it would sound
very bluesy. ;-)

------
TwoBit
It doesn't seem to make any sound on FireFox 4 and IE9.

~~~
babo
Just a hint, on Chrome it's using Flash to play sound.

~~~
kubrickslair
It's strange but it does not work on Chrome but is fine on Safari for me- I
have Flash turned off on both.

------
iamwil
So google doesn't tell me...but who or what is Les Paul?

~~~
Daniel14
? Clicking on the logo takes you to the results page for the query "Les Paul",
the 1st result is Wikipedia, which, if you read it, should answer your
question..

~~~
iamwil
yeah, I didn't expect to get downvoted for that. I wasn't trolling. I was
puzzled by this too, since when I searched for les paul,

I only got two results: one for the logo, and one for the list of logos.

~~~
jonknee
Then you did it wrong--Les Paul has 66,900,000 results for a Google search.
He's world famous.

